# m. toulouse... which model?



## huntjumpliz (Jun 7, 2012)

help? Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

I don't know if this would help you, but I have two saddles
an AP wintec that I used for general riding, trails, lessons, and I did jump in it
Then I got a close contact Crump. I use this all the time now. I really like jumping in it, and it really helps your position when you canter.

Since you like to jump, I would recommend a close contact


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

the AP, the wintec, has knee rolls, and the seat of the saddle comes up a bit higher. Also the panels are a bit wider.

With the CC, the crump, there are no knee rolls, the seat is much flatter, and the panels are much smaller.


----------



## Hollywood (Aug 3, 2011)

I have the Toulouse florina. I love it but it is discontinued. You may be able to find a used one. I would stay away from the calfskin Toulouse saddles the second layer of leather tends to rub out in the first six months of use. Classic saddlery always have nice Toulouse saddles for sale very well priced.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## englishaqh (Jul 6, 2012)

Have you looked at the Annice and Danise (not sure if I spelled those right)? I looked at them for myself. I have a Stubben at the moment but have considered purchasing one of the Toulouses. Those saddles are dreamy soft, the leather is seriously creamy. It is so comfortable. And I know they have a saddle called the Sienna, I'm not sure if that would be too deep a seat for you or not. Check out Dover Saddlery's website because they sell Toulouses and if you look online you might get a little bit of a better idea? Good luck.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I have MT Claudine. Love it, and my trainer liked it a lot too. But they are not very common. Annice is a good model too. Be careful, because different models by MT fit differently.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I had the Annice and LOVED it. I only sold it because it didn't fit my horse properly. I now have a Bates and while I'm happy with it, I feel like that Annice was so much more comfortable.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I have an older Celine and I LOVE it. I bought it off a friend for $400 because my Collegiate no longer fits Excel. It has a flatter seat which many people don't like, but it works for me and I've had it out on XC, through water jumps, in hunter shows, jumper shows....


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

Why pick? SmartPak has a bunch of H/J M. Toulouse models available for test ride- and they offer free shipping both ways.

http://www.smartpakequine.com/testridesaddle.aspx


----------



## DraftXDressage (Aug 29, 2011)

I just purchased a Jennine with the Genesis system. I'm actually on my way out to the barn to try it on my mare right now. I'm pleased by the leather quality, and my initial tinkering with the tree to get it somewhere in the ballpark of the correct width was super easy.

I just wanted to give a quick plug for Classic Saddlery. They were so, so knowledgeable and helpful in assisting me with selecting the right model -- to the point of actually going into their stock room and sitting in a few models to help me figure out which saddle that would accommodate my long legs would also be comfortable for a much shorter rider who sometimes rides my mare. And as a bonus, they also throw in Toulouse leathers with a saddle purchase, and they are very high quality as well.


----------

